# Swapped out my Night Sights



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I switched to Fiber Optic last week.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It sure does grab the eye.That rear speed notch is freakin HUGE!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

rex said:


> It sure does grab the eye.That rear speed notch is freakin HUGE!


 it is novak's ghost notch


----------

